# Time for a Hair Cut



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ahhh Mommy not again. But Maggie, your Birthday's on Friday and you want to look pretty for your big day don't you.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fabulous job - 
I just love Maggie's feet - although I would not love them so much here - too much rain the last couple of days and we are back to deep mud


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wow, brilliant job. How often do you groom her? I mean just brushing for maintenance, does she get many matts? I would either think she doesn't really or you are a very good dedicated home groomer!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

DB1 said:


> wow, brilliant job. How often do you groom her? I mean just brushing for maintenance, does she get many matts? I would either think she doesn't really or you are a very good dedicated home groomer!!


Thanks. I think her beard is a little long yet. I brush her every day or every second day when I'm feeling lazy. I wouldn't say she gets matts, just tangles where the harness sits on her shoulders, chest and belly. I'm always able to brush them out but I'm sure if I left her for more than a couple days they would turn into matts and then I would probably have to shave.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pictures - love the Maggie leftovers!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmmmm Barb I am heading to Ottawa nex week. How be I drop off a Yeti for you to groom? She is gorgeous!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Hmmmm Barb I am heading to Ottawa nex week. How be I drop off a Yeti for you to groom? She is gorgeous!


Your joking right!?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I value our friendship too much to actually inflict him on you. Can you imagine trying to clip Rufus without a proper grooming table and harness?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> I value our friendship too much to actually inflict him on you. Can you imagine trying to clip Rufus without a proper grooming table and harness?


I've got a grooming table and my husband has lots of bungee cords.  Seriously though I would clip him for you it you held him.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It is very tempting, Maggie always looks so gorgeous.  We're going for brunch and then to the art gallery. I wasn't going to bring him down but if I can find a dog sitter for him for the morning maybe I will. I'll pm you to check on your schedule later this week.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Beautiful before and after!


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww absolutley gorgeous !!i kind of like the shaggy look and also brush Harley every day or every second day it keeps on top of it but I find he matts underneath ,he is due to get cut next week and my two girls don't talk to me afterwards ass they like the look of him before he gets cut but they don't have the work with it


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I understand why the girls won't talk to you, Harley is beautiful. You'll have to post an after picture too.


----------

